# Custom Build - SIKK SS Aluminum Fat Cruiser



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Doing my first custom build. Bike I chose is a SIKK SS Aluminum Fat Tire Cuiser. I'm about 90% complete with the build. Waiting on some cable covers, a downtube fender from Mucky Nutz (hiding the wires from the motor behind it), an offset chain ring, and custom battery case. The battery itself is custom and measures 11X4X3. It will be mounted in front of the rear tire. Specs are 52V 17AH which should give me a peak wattage of 1500 watts. Attached pics show the starting point and where I am at this point. Build has been a royal pain in the arse but once it's done it will be a blast to ride.

This is is a street bike and will not see any trails. Don't hesitate to ask any questions about the build.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking good. You'll get there. You'll have plenty of range for sure. Looks like some kind of IGH on the rear there. I guess you don't plan on pedaling much because you will run out of gearing pretty fast if you step on it. Looks like a great cruiser though. Have fun with it.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks! It has a Sturmey Archer three speed gear hub. The bike has pedal assist so it can be ridden like a regular bicycle and a thumb throttle. 

I'll be happy once the build is done and everything work correctly.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Tires used?


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

How are you keeping the rear hub from slipping with that much power?


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tires came with the bike but I believe they are Origin8 Supercells

Product Description | Origin8


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

formula4speed said:


> How are you keeping the rear hub from slipping with that much power?


I'm going to hope and pray it doesn't. Seriously though I did a lot of reading/research and Sturmey Archer's three speed hub seems to be able to handle a lot of power. I've read about several builds where guys are using them at this power level with no problems. Hopefully I'm not the one to be proven wrong.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

*It's Done!!!*









Finally finished my first custom e bike build. Here are the specs:

Bike: SIKK SS Aluminum Fat Cruiser
Luna Cycles Bafang BBSHD Kit - 1500 watts
Electric Bike Wolrd 52v custom spec battery - 52v 17ah
Luna Cycles Eclipse 42T chain ring - custom painted
Protocase built custom battery case and mount
SKS Fat Board Fenders 
Race Face Atlus Stem and Handlebars 
Izumi 1/8 Track Chain 
Bontrager Montrose Saddle 
Ergon GS1 grips for 3 spd gear hub
Avid BB7 brakes 203mm rotors (soon to be added)

Bike is pretty quick, did 25 mph on a slight incline in second gear. Hit 29 mph on a semi flat street in third gear but had to back off as I was running out of road. These were full throttle runs, the bike also has pedal assist. Going to add some better brakes, chain guide and a chain tensioner to keep the wheel from moving forward. Next I'm going to do some range testing using only pedal assist.

Overall I'm pretty pleased and although this is my first build I'm pretty sure it's not my last.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice build, that's a cool looking frame.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Good job; you got the fever, who knows how many you'll build.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Tolerances look a little tight there by the rear tire/battery. 

I was under the impression that the BBSHD was a 1000w motor at 52v? 

I like your thinking on the 3spd hub and wanted to use one on a project once myself, but as I could never figure out how to get a high enough gear to be able to pedal in the >25mph range. Using the front chain ring divided by the rear chain ring times the diameter of the wheel my off the cuff calcs have your highest gear is around 80"es which means you will be running out of any useful pedal in put at around 20mph or so but the motor which can spin much faster than your legs will take up the slack above that albeit gobbling ah because that is where you will be using the full wattage your system can provide. 

The 884h battery is good sized and if you keep it in your pedaling range and only burn 20 or so wh/mi you should be able to do 40+ miles but you are easily burning over twice that without pedaling so you could get as little as 20 on high speed runs. 

Once you get used to it you will figure out if it is working for you and that is all that is important! Have fun with it.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bigwheel said:


> Tolerances look a little tight there by the rear tire/battery.
> 
> I was under the impression that the BBSHD was a 1000w motor at 52v?
> 
> ...


There is a lot more room between the battery case and the rear wheel than the picture shows. It just looks that way because the picture was taken on an angle.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Put a brooks saddle on their and you've got the sexiest cruiser in towneo.


----------



## Cuzzuto (Feb 5, 2021)

JVG1967 said:


> View attachment 1092092
> View attachment 1092093
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, nice to meet you. I recently started building custom bikes as well. Excellent job, you took a SIKK bike and made it SIKKER  Looks awesome. I am trying to find a good deal on one myself to mess with. Peace, David


----------

